# Looking for help finding a good pour mold



## garrettguy1223 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey you guys im in a pickle. i've got plenty of gold to refine but i dont have either the equipment or the skills to pour it up into pretty 10 gram bars! 
here's my situation: i've got 3 graphite molds, one 10 gram, one half ouce, and one ounce. they are just 3 graphite blocks with a rectangular indention in each. i've been told by the company that sells them that once heated up enough the gold would spread out to the ends of the mold instead of balling up in the middle like it has. i was skeptical and my skepticism has proven right so far. i've got an acetylene cutting torch and i have gotten these molds almost* white hot but i have had no luck in my pursuits. i've even heated two of them up and sandwiched the gold in the cavity of one while pressing the flat side of the other into it, it barely works and is a two person job, however this is not an option for me since i cant expect someone to be around who wants to fiddle with dangerous hot objects all the time. here is a link to the molds:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380404974171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

so i've come to the conclusion that either:
i do not possess the skills to use the molds correctly and i desperately need someone to help me use them right.
or
these molds are a load of bunk and i need to get my hands on a good 10 gram gold bar pour mold that is completely encased.
so if the latter is correct i would greatly appreciate someone giving me the website or phone number or something of some place that has these as i have had no luck finding any online.

thank you all who have read my short story , and thank you more to those who help! haha i need it


----------



## nickvc (Apr 21, 2012)

The bad news is that there is no way that your going to pour or melt a 10 gram bar, certainly not one that is going to look attractive. You might manage to create an ounce bar but even that won't be that easy to create a flat even bar that fills to the corners and in honesty I feel the minimum size that works fairly well is around 3 ounces unless you want thick lumpy looking bars. If you want 10 gram amounts a decent button is about as good as your going to get by simply melting as the gold really doesn't want to flow and spread due to it's surface tension and cooling.


----------



## garrettguy1223 (Apr 21, 2012)

perhaps i could get the general shape then hammer/file it a good size?


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 21, 2012)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=7329&p=71442&hilit=graphite+mold#p71442


----------



## qst42know (Apr 21, 2012)

garrettguy1223 said:


> hey you guys im in a pickle. i've got plenty of gold to refine but i dont have either the equipment or the skills to pour it up into pretty 10 gram bars!
> here's my situation: i've got 3 graphite molds, one 10 gram, one half ouce, and one ounce. they are just 3 graphite blocks with a rectangular indention in each. i've been told by the company that sells them that once heated up enough the gold would spread out to the ends of the mold instead of balling up in the middle like it has. i was skeptical and my skepticism has proven right so far. i've got an acetylene cutting torch and i have gotten these molds almost* white hot but i have had no luck in my pursuits. i've even heated two of them up and sandwiched the gold in the cavity of one while pressing the flat side of the other into it, it barely works and is a two person job, however this is not an option for me since i cant expect someone to be around who wants to fiddle with dangerous hot objects all the time. here is a link to the molds:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380404974171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ...




I don't think your mold source knows anything about casting metal. Their 1 ounce gold mold is only .093" deep. A stamped bar may be that flat but molten gold won't pour flat like that in an open mold. 

They appear to be an EDM graphite company turning scraps of graphite into cash with no experience in casting any metal.


----------



## garrettguy1223 (Apr 22, 2012)

i think your right. but do any of you have any opinion on using the molds to get the shape close and perhaps hammering/cutting and pressing it to make a decent rectangular shape?


----------



## qst42know (Apr 22, 2012)

You could modify the molds that are too shallow to be two piece molds like the ball mold in the thread philddreamer referenced with an additional flat piece of graphite and a clamp (cavity on one side only). An edge wise channel and funnel to pour into could be cut with a decent file.

If it doesn't fill properly get it a bit hotter and try again.

Search for posts by kadriver he has demonstrated a knack for pouring nice looking bars.


----------

